# Submarines



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Always be interested in these.









If you ever get to the South Coast, make sure you visit the Submarine Museum at Gosport (nr. Portsmouth). A great day out.









Got to be one of my favorites --- the Soviet "Akula" class ... that aft fin makes it pretty unique.










(used without permission)










(used without permission)

Cheers

Paul


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

A scoot (if that is the right word) in a sub is one thing I would like to try. I think I would be more confident ,or less nervous, in that than flying.

A few years ago a Dutch (I think) navy submarine was parked at the docks behind the industrial estate.I asked the guy for a quick look inside and he said No but after a bit he came round. Just then a few other folk appeared and it was back to NO









Surprising that it was so small in diameter and length, certainly not comparable to an ocean going boat.

A bit off topic but I was surprised to see that the seaman was armed and standing on british soil.

They are battery/electric propelled, Is there no end to your crazy electric notions


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

I have always promised myself a visit to the Gosport museum.

There is also a diesel sub preserved at Chatham Dockyards (and a WW2 Destroyer that I think still holds the RN's fastest ship record) that I did visit, also another good day out.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

JoT said:


> I have always promised myself a visit to the Gosport museum.


Make sure you go John.









HMS Alliance at Gosport...


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Used to talk many years ago to a man in the pub who served on T-Class submarine HMS Taku

Believe it was a sister ship to:-

Thetis


----------

